# can't install bully scholarship edition



## toyti99 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have a problem too....

this are the steps that the cd said:

1. Use Latest version Of winrar or 7-Zip to Unzip The Game File. 
(winzip provided)

2. Extract winRAR file- "Bully.part01" To Short Paths Like C:\Games Or D:\Games 
(create a file)

3. Go to the Extracted folder and Double Click on the >> bully.Reg File 
<< Click yes Then Ok.

4. Then Double Click on the >>makedesktopicon<< file

5. Start The game from the desktop.

Simple as that :

FULL GAME
Install >NOTHING<
Play > EVERYTHING<

When You no longer want the game on your Computer, 
delete the extracted folder and the desktop Shortcut..

Use The Directx9 websetup file to Update Your Directx9 > IF Needed
< >Internet Connection Required<

Enjoy!
Arreats Kid.



but/....i cant find that bull.reg thingy...
what will i do?....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The instructions you're trying to follow are for a pirate copy of the game.

If you'd bought the game from a legitimate source instead of downloading a torrent, you wouldn't need to extract any rar files or edit the registry.

Bully Scholarship Edition - $7 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d=&me=&qid=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=used

Read the forum rules regarding illegal activities before posting again. Thread closed.


----------

